# Anubias in substrate, or not?



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Can Anubias be planted directly into substrate, or does it have to be tied onto a rock or piece of driftwood? I stuffed some of mine directly into the substrate this evening without thinking, but now I've read that that's ok, whereas I thought it needed to be tied to something.

I did make sure that the rhizome isn't covered by substrate...


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as the rhizome is not cover by the substrate, you are good.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I attached mine to driftwood, it seems to do best attached to something I think.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Mine grow better when just the roots are planted into a nitrient enriched substrate (i fert spike mine). The reason is less par at substrate lessen the amount of green spot algae greatly reduces. in ei dosed tank the difference in growth is minimal. As said before make sure the rhizome is not burried

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

As long as rhizome is not buried it will be fine.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Cool, thanks!


----------

